# Golden wonder kilifish



## Dovydas (14 d ago)

I was thinking about getting a golden wonder killifish for my aquarium but I heard it eats anything that fits in its mouth. I have 14 neon tetras, 7 black phantom tetras and 5 napoensis corys. I know the neons are not safe but what about the phantoms and the corys? Oh and what about fully grown cherry shrimp? The reason I want to introduce the golden kilifish is because my shrimp population has exploded and I need a way to control it.


----------



## Mr.Grizz Aquatics (18 d ago)

What about netting some shrimp every now and then to sell?


----------

